# Out with Eggbeaters...In with ??



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm getting sick and tired of sending my Eggbeaters back in for service annually. With the new design, I was hoping better performance, but here I am needing to send them in again. Of course now I can't even service them myself.

What is the best alternative? Currently thinking of switching to Time, but I want to make sure I don't give up to much weight and need the reliability.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I have 3 pairs of Eggbeater 4Ti. no issue with them at all. 

For your situation I would suggest XTR pedals.


----------



## DanB1978 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've tried several different pedals including eggbeater's, shimano xt and xtr, times etc. Currently using Look Quartz with good success, lightweight, easy entry and exit also should be good in the mud. Sure the shim system is less straight forward than just bolting on your cleats but it doesn't take long. Might be worth a try plus you can get them for a good price.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe Ive just been lucky, but I have five bikes that use crank bros pedals, and I have a set of the original crankbeaters on one of them that have never needed more than routine lube and cleaning. 

YMMV I guess.


----------



## hedgeboar (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm also using Look Quartz. Have had them for a year or so, and really like them. Nice entry and exit, very secure -- I've never had an accidental release. 

Just make sure you don't get sold a pre-2008 pair -- there are still some shops selling them, and they are no good.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

XTR. It is a pretty big weight penalty, but you shouldn't ever have to worry about them.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

+1 for XTR. Bombproof and zero maintenance. Only neg is the weight.

My Xpedo XMF08TT pedals have so far been going great but only time well tell if they are as reliable as the Shimano SPD pedals. I've got around 3000km on them and they're still running like new. The body is probably weaker than the XTR's but pedals strikes on rocks have not broken them. Much lighter than XTR.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

DavidR1 said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of sending my Eggbeaters back in for service annually. With the new design, I was hoping better performance, but here I am needing to send them in again. Of course now I can't even service them myself.
> 
> What is the best alternative? Currently thinking of switching to Time, but I want to make sure I don't give up to much weight and need the reliability.


I hear you there. Also why use brass cleats they wear out so fast.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Because brass is soft. Therefore thet wear instead of the wings on the eggbeaters. Would you rather replace the actual pedal or the cleat?

Personally I think eggbeaters are the best. This is weight weenie forums. Meaning weight saved is the highest importance. Replacing cleats yearly is not so bad when you consider how much the weight savings are. 

Yearly rebuilds are not that bad. If you are proficient enough you can fully take apart the pedals.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Speedplay Syzr is coming out and it does something no other mtb pedal besides the Speedplay Frog does (and that's not relying on the rubber lugs to ride on the pedal for support). The Frog and the Syzr's cleat rides on the pedal body, so no slop like you get with Eggbeaters.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

EXUSTAR E-PM28Ti pedals. 186 grams/pair. optional ti cleats available.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Exustar is interesting. I will be looking at these when the come out. Till then, off to order a rebuild kit for my EB's.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would get the Xpedo XMF08TT pedals (body: titanium, bearings: 3 cartridge), instead of the Exustar PM28Ti (body: magnesium, bearings: LSL bushing & sealed).

http://www.xpedo.com/products/pedals/mtb/83/m-force-8-ti

The Xpedos work well with Shimano SM-SH51 cleats.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Bebops


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

Ritchey Pro Paradigm have been working for me the past year (two bikes). I'm 195lbs so some of the real light weight pedals are not recomended for me. The Ritchey's can be a little too square and have had flip them around to clip-in. Spring tension is not supper tight but I'm not maxed out. ~250g for the pair


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*Hmmm...*



MessagefromTate said:


> Speedplay Syzr is coming out and it does something no other mtb pedal besides the Speedplay Frog does (and that's not relying on the rubber lugs to ride on the pedal for support). The Frog and the Syzr's cleat rides on the pedal body, so no slop like you get with Eggbeaters.


I am also interested in finding out how well the Syzr will work. BTW, contrary to your statement, BeBop pedals also support the foot by the pedal body to cleat contact alone (steel to steel junction) giving a solid feel as well as very low friction rotational float. I might try BeBops, they are lightweight also. I prefer free float.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

DavidR1 what needs to be serviced so often on your eggbeaters? 

The solid feel barrows speaks of is why I prefer Bebop over Eggbeaters. I have 2 pair in stainless at 195g a set. Rebuild kits are under $20 with new bearings, seals and dust caps. The bearings last a very very long time if maintained. The only downside is relatively expensive cleats. Ti spindles from Ward industries can drop the pedals to around 150g!


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

barrows said:


> I am also interested in finding out how well the Syzr will work. BTW, contrary to your statement, BeBop pedals also support the foot by the pedal body to cleat contact alone (steel to steel junction) giving a solid feel as well as very low friction rotational float. I might try BeBops, they are lightweight also. I prefer free float.


I overlook Bebops because you have to modify the lugs if you run a mountain bike shoe to clear the spindle.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bender said:


> DavidR1 what needs to be serviced so often on your eggbeaters?
> !


The bearings and wings seem to give out. I have had to send two pairs into CB this season to have the wings replaced, then the needle bearings on my new 3's gave out two weeks ago on a newer set. All of these are maintained regularly. Guess I just haven't had the luck that some of you have.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

If you ride the dry rocky conditions aggressively, choose the XTR. Mine have never missed a beat and require little to no service. The rocky SoCal conditions eat up eggbeaters if you ride hard. My riding buddies seem to have regular problems with their eggbeaters. My XTR pedals are three years old and didn't even need lube on the spindles when I took them appart recently. The cleats on the eggbeaters are also bad if you have any super steep hike-a-bike sections on a trail because they wear out easily.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

I use Exustar Pedals - 215 grams a pair and didn't hurt the bank. Sorry can't remember which model of pedal


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

MessagefromTate said:


> I overlook Bebops because you have to modify the lugs if you run a mountain bike shoe to clear the spindle.


Only on some shoes. Takes about a minute and requires a trivial amount of material removed. That's the last reason to choose a pedal.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I talked to CB about how quickly customers' new candy & eggbeater pedals seemed to be getting gritty/worn feeling, and they admitted that the grease that their manufacturer in Taiwan uses is not good because it melts when it heats up. He went on to say that they use Rock & Roll grease in their shop, but that if I replaced the stock grease with the Park grease before the pedals left the shop, that my customers would have fewer problems.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> I talked to CB about how quickly customers' new candy & eggbeater pedals seemed to be getting gritty/worn feeling, and they admitted that the grease that their manufacturer in Taiwan uses is not good because it melts when it heats up. He went on to say that they use Rock & Roll grease in their shop, but that if I replaced the stock grease with the Park grease before the pedals left the shop, that my customers would have fewer problems.


Grease won't solve the worn metal issues, every binding part gets sloppy and they fail-they are good one season pedals and after that they need to be replaced. That's been my experience anyways (135 lb XC guy).


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> I talked to CB about how quickly customers' new candy & eggbeater pedals seemed to be getting gritty/worn feeling, and they admitted that the grease that their manufacturer in Taiwan uses is not good because it melts when it heats up. He went on to say that they use Rock & Roll grease in their shop, but that if I replaced the stock grease with the Park grease before the pedals left the shop, that my customers would have fewer problems.


That sounds like a dubious reason. Having ridden Times (reasonably similar mechanism for cleat retention) for over ten years I've never had to grease the springs, and they have always felt consistently good.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I'm giving up on my Eggbeater 11's too. 

A few months ago, I had to send them to CB because the left one was making a clicking noise (the damn thing was missing roller needle in the bearing, talk about lousy quality control).

After I got them back from them, I noticed that the spring tension had gotten weaker (too weak).

EB are nice when they work well, but their quality and durability are crap. Not to mention the Race cleats don't last more than 3 months if you actually ride your bike.

I started using them because I had a problem with my left knee, but now that my knee is better, I'm getting some Xpedo XMF08TT's.

The Eggbeaters have too many issues.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

mellowdave said:


> Maybe Ive just been lucky, but I have five bikes that use crank bros pedals, and I have a set of the original crankbeaters on one of them that have never needed more than routine lube and cleaning.
> 
> YMMV I guess.


ditto here.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Funny, everyone who doesn't have problems with eggbeaters has them on "5 bikes" or more. Which means you are riding your bike 1/5th of the time. No wonder you don't have problems 

I tried them first, being a slight weight weenie at heart, but broke 2 wings on rock hits and the 3rd got "chunky" so I switched to SPDs, which have had no problems. Like someone else said, the only "problem" with SPDs is the weight. 

-Tom


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Because brass is soft. Therefore thet wear instead of the wings on the eggbeaters. Would you rather replace the actual pedal or the cleat?


With CB, the pedal is often replaced under warranty before the cleat is worn anyway...


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have used SPD's and Candy's and now Eggbeaters...I loved the easy entry and clean exits on the 20 desgree angle and also the float...I haven't had any problem with them yet but I definitely prefer them than SPD's...

If money is no object and weight is the only consideration I would probably goto Time carbon's...heard lots of good things about them but I just couldn't justify that kind of money on a pait of pedals...that's all!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

trhoppe said:


> Funny, everyone who doesn't have problems with eggbeaters has them on "5 bikes" or more. Which means you are riding your bike 1/5th of the time. No wonder you don't have problems
> 
> I tried them first, being a slight weight weenie at heart, but broke 2 wings on rock hits and the 3rd got "chunky" so I switched to SPDs, which have had no problems. Like someone else said, the only "problem" with SPDs is the weight.
> 
> -Tom


I've had Eggbeaters on two different bikes and love them, nothing other than a rare loosing sidecap for me.

The number 2 is sorta close to the number 5, so I'm gonna say that I've had them on 
"5 bikes", too!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

TigWorld said:


> +1 for XTR. Bombproof and zero maintenance. Only neg is the weight.
> 
> My Xpedo XMF08TT pedals have so far been going great but only time well tell if they are as reliable as the Shimano SPD pedals. I've got around 3000km on them and they're still running like new. The body is probably weaker than the XTR's but pedals strikes on rocks have not broken them. Much lighter than XTR.


I'll throw my positive experience of long term use for the Xpedo's vote in as well. LIghter that XTR (my Ti/Ti Xpedo's are 210g) and have been going strong for several years on one pair, and two seasons for the other two pair I own.


----------



## theturquoisewarrior (Nov 15, 2005)

+1 for the Look Quartz. 
I've been using the Carbon version. They did wear a little on the carbon body which would result in them not feeling quite as 'attached' to the shoe, but if I changed the shims that would have solved the problem.Fortunately the Look site tells you what shims to use for most shoes (mine included).
I instead decided to buy a new set a put the old ones on a bike I hardly ever ride.
A couple of my friends who have ridden my bike really liked the Looks too and have since gotten some too. One guy got the carbon version, one the carbon ti.
The bearings have lasted really well too. I dissasembled the old ones to check the grease and it was the cleanest looking used bike part I'd ever seen. The grease was still white!
I've had to replace cleats once in 2 years of using them. Fortunately they come with 2 sets of cleats. A 15º and a 20º set. Since my friends use the different angle cleats to me, we just swap with each other meaning they are even better value.
I was using CB Candy SLs previously and Eggbeaters before that as were both my friends.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

frogs or bebop, better frogs ti. SPD is ok, but there are better options. 12years user of frogs. Anyone who actually try them, never goes back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

MaLoL said:


> 12years user of frogs. Anyone who actually try them, never goes back.


There are a lot of people here that don't agree with you. Cosndiering the development of the SYZR, I'm not sure Speedplay does either.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> Currently thinking of switching to Time, but I want to make sure I don't give up to much weight and need the reliability.


 Time ATAC XS Carbon

Rocksolid performers - no accidental clipping out, but always reliable to clip out if the situation requires it. 
Positive feel to them when you clip in and out.
Extra float for when you ride a technical terrain..
Shedding mud - excellent. 
Almost maintenance free - every couple of years (depending on your mileage and use) you MAY need do change a sleeve bushing (those from IGUS/JSM-1014-16 ( cost about $2 a piece). That is it.


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Very rugged, rocky, rooty terrain where I ride and my buddies and I have gravitated to Frog Ti pedals. I hear they are hard to get out of in clay consistency mud but we don't have that here. 

No spring tension, out in a hearbeat when you need to be, and light enough. Rebuild kits for $50. Have rebuilt mine 3 times on both sides and they still are like new after a rebuild. Have punched holes in the corner of a pedal and doesn't affect function at all. Seal it with expandable foam and keep riding. 

I love the grease ports. Buy a cheap grease gun and the pedals purr with smoothness after every lube up.

We love em.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

DavidR1 said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of sending my Eggbeaters back in for service annually. With the new design, I was hoping better performance, but here I am needing to send them in again. Of course now I can't even service them myself.
> 
> What is the best alternative? Currently thinking of switching to Time, but I want to make sure I don't give up to much weight and need the reliability.


Speedplay Frogs.

New grease now and then, takes less then 10 minutes at home with a grease gun.
Remember to put the screw back on the pedal after.
7 years - no problems.
Less than 80kg rider, not jumping / free-riding = titanium version
No rider weight limit = stainless or Cromoly.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

bebops or speedplay frogs.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I had my frogs for over 10 years and just made the switch to CB's last year. My frogs need to be rebuilt but also could use new bodies as well. For the cost of that, I picked up a set of $90 eggbeaters. I then ordered a set of J&L ti spindles. I have yet to have any problems with my eggbeaters. I only have one mtb so that is what gets ridden 100% of the time. I have yet to take them apart to service them because they still feel smooth.

If I were to dump my eggbeaters I would probably go back to frogs. They are easy to get in and out of and the free float is amazing. I also ride the original Speedplays on my road bike and again, have had them for over 10 years. I think they have been on no less than 5 different bikes during that time frame and are still solid.

I can say that my Frogs however seem to be seized up. I noticed this after taking them off my bike and slapping them on my wifes prior to ordering my egg beaters (I had already put a set on egg beaters on hers and was trying them out on my bike) My daughter was going to ride with me and we found that the pedal just wouldn't rotate. Unfortunately, I have not taken them back apart to follow up on what the problem is but I suspect they simply need new bearings.

At this point I am content with my egg beaters and the only issue I have is a sqeek from time to time but that is more so from the sole of my shoes. I do put a little chain lube on the springs every once in a while, espceially after cleaning them with a brush to get out some of the grit and what not.

I have heard from a few time carbon owners that the carbon plate can start to wear and eventually crack rendering the pedal useless. This actually happened to a guy I ride with from time to time just last week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

The OP said "What is the best alternative? Currently thinking of switching to Time, but I want to make sure I don't give up to much weight and need the reliability."

He needs reliability; that is the achilles heel of both bebops and frogs. Their cleats suck. He's not complaining about the feel for which bebops and frogs are the most different.

Times are reliable and work very much like the pedals he's replacing. The obvious choice.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I hear you on that. However, while you might not care for the frog cleats (the original cleats were the best, the newer ones aren't so great) I think that having a set of pedals on the only mt bike you own/ride for 10+ years says quite alot about their durability/reliability. But to each his own. I personally still think that a set of XTR's are bomb proof though I don't particularly care for them. As far as Time's I have simply heard of the carbon bodies breaking which would steer me in another direction.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

There are plenty of anecdotes of pedals lasting a long time...regardless of brand. Having one about the frogs says no more about frogs than any other. Frogs are infamous for cleat failures and the manner in which they fail. Bebops also have cleat problems but of a different nature. Bebops aren't even MTB pedals but pedals designed to complete with Speedplay road.

There's a reason Speedplay has been in development of new MTB pedal system for years and there's a reason why that new design has a retention system more like Time/CB/Look than the frogs. They want a system that doesn't break.

I'm not aware of ongoing complaints that suggest that Time pedals are unreliable; certainly not of the magnitude of frogs or crank brothers. I agree that SPDs are reliable, but they feel different than CB where Time does not.


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

Time ATAC with ti spindles, around 275 grams a pair, lots of float and can handle smacking
into rocks. 2 years and going this time pedal set for me. Only got about 6 months with the crank bros pedals.


----------



## FreeGravey (Nov 10, 2010)

DavidR1 said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of sending my Eggbeaters back in for service annually. With the new design, I was hoping better performance, but here I am needing to send them in again. Of course now I can't even service them myself.
> 
> What is the best alternative? Currently thinking of switching to Time, but I want to make sure I don't give up to much weight and need the reliability.


maybe you should learn how to remove an 8mm nut and add grease... i dont think theres such a thing and no serviceable pedals that last for ever.


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

Im running XTR pedals with Ti Spindles. No problems with them.


----------



## Ellsworth2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

@ suprteck: whats the new weight of your XTR pedals? Are you using Ward spindles?


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Plaforms


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

frogs are aaaaawesome, the only reson why speedplay is developing new mtbpedals is due to comercial reasons, cause the frogs are not very selling friendly, but not due to low quality, as they are great. after 10 years, well, you will surely need to change bearings. these you can find them on ebay for 13$ the whole set of bearings. Cleats are great, and the new cleat works really good. I can't understand what you complain about. Mine got wasted after 5 years of walking but that is very very normal. 

I have tried all kinds of pedals, and I can say that frogs are the best, much muhc better that spd systems in my opinion, and even better than speedplay zero road pedals, that i also own. My only complaint about the frogs is that it's not possible to find titanium spindles on ebay.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

MaLoL said:


> frogs are aaaaawesome, the only reson why speedplay is developing new mtbpedals is due to comercial reasons, cause the frogs are not very selling friendly, but not due to low quality, as they are great.


This makes no sense. Why would a pedal that works so great and be so reliable not be "selling friendly"?

Frogs don't sell well because they have a reputation for cleat failures, and Speedplay is developing a new pedal that they hope won't have that problem or the baggage. That's the reason they've taken 3 years and still don't have it on the market. That and apparently Speedplay isn't very good at design or business.

The retention mechanism of the frogs is in the cleat, so a cleat failure means a failure of the fundamental mechanism of the pedal. When you put it in the cleat, you make the rider walk on it and that exposes it to further damage. In the case of the frog where the mechanism is weak and underbuilt, that's not good.

Here's a pic of the frogs. You can see the cleat has a very thin retention mechanism. Go read the MTBR reviews and see how many people list cleat wear and breakage as weaknesses.

Here's a brief on the new SYZR. It uses a retention mechanism like a SPD so that it won't break and implements only the free float in the cleat. There are reasons why they are going to that design.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

craigsj said:


> This makes no sense. Why would a pedal that works so great and be so reliable not be "selling friendly"?
> 
> Frogs don't sell well because they have a reputation for cleat failures, and Speedplay is developing a new pedal that they hope won't have that problem or the baggage. That's the reason they've taken 3 years and still don't have it on the market. That and apparently Speedplay isn't very good at design or business.
> 
> ...


Guess you have not used Frog pedals yourself as you quote the problems reported and not the ones you have had yourself.
I have used Speedplay Frog since 2004 and never had a problem.
Several pro tour rider teams use Speedplay road pedals, so your knowledge that Speedplay have bad designers must not be known by these teams.
Some can not get used to the free flow of the pedals, while others love it. I do.
Try first what you want to give your opinion about.

:nono:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

las-palmas said:


> Guess you have not used Frog pedals yourself as you quote the problems reported and not the ones you have had yourself.
> I have used Speedplay Frog since 2004 and never had a problem.


Curious contradiction. There's no need to offer my personal opinion when there's a large group that has already spoken for me.



las-palmas said:


> Several pro tour rider teams use Speedplay road pedals, so your knowledge that Speedplay have bad designers must not be known by these teams.


Struck a fanboy nerve, eh?

How many years should it take to bring a pedal to market? Their product development prowess speaks for itself. They can't even steal a retention mechanism from a competitor and get it to market in a year. :lol:

Their business practices also have a bad reputation; they litigated Bebop out of business with a lawsuit they ultimately didn't win. Not a company to like or support IMO.



las-palmas said:


> Some can not get used to the free flow of the pedals, while others love it. I do.
> Try first what you want to give your opinion about.
> 
> :nono:


I am not giving my opinion but sharing the opinion of others to combat the mispresentation of the pedals by fanboys.

And, yes, I have tried Speedplay pedals and Bebops as well. Watch your condescension. :nono:


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

craigsj said:


> Curious contradiction. There's no need to offer my personal opinion when there's a large group that has already spoken for me.
> 
> Struck a fanboy nerve, eh?
> 
> ...


I never said I like the company, just the pedals.
If a company should be like-able in order for people to buy stuff from, many companies would be out of business.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

las-palmas said:


> I never said I like the company, just the pedals.
> If a company should be like-able in order for people to buy stuff from, many companies would be out of business.


I agree. Business is business, and some of the most loved companies have nasty business practices.

I didn't comment on their business practices based on anything you said, but to offer some additional insight on MaLoL's claim that the frog's are not "selling friendly". Speedplay itself is not very "selling friendly" IMO. When you have a product with durability issues from a company with a questionable reputation, retail places might be inclined not to push it.

I have no interest in frogs but I do have interest in SYZRs. I don't like the business of suing competitors to put them under, but I don't make the rules so I don't let it cloud my decisions.


----------

